# Norwegian: Football Clothing



## Grefsen

I'm now a bit unsure what the shirt (jersey) that football (soccer) players wear is called *på norsk?*  For several years I have thought that it was *"en drakt,"* but after just checking the website for the *Oslo fotballshop* I'm now a little confused. 

http://www.fotballshop.no/shopdisplayproducts.asp?Search=Yes

It looks like *draktsett* is a uniform (jersey and shorts) and *trøye* is a jersey.  Is this correct? 

*På forhånd takk for hjelpen!*


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> I'm now a bit unsure what the shirt (jersey) that football (soccer) players wear is called *på norsk?* For several years I have thought that it was *"en drakt,"* but after just checking the website for the *Oslo fotballshop* I'm now a little confused.
> 
> http://www.fotballshop.no/shopdisplayproducts.asp?Search=Yes
> 
> It looks like *draktsett* is a uniform (jersey and shorts) and *trøye* is a jersey. Is this correct?
> 
> *På forhånd takk for hjelpen!*


 
Jersey is trøye - "fotballtrøye" if one wants to specify. "Draktsett" sounds weird. Jersey and shorts would just be "drakt" or "fotballdrakt" to me.


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> Jersey is trøye - "fotballtrøye" if one wants to specify. "Draktsett" sounds weird. Jersey and shorts would just be "drakt" or "fotballdrakt" to me.


*Tusen takk for det!* 

If I wanted to refer to the jersey of a particular club should it be a hyphenated word such as *Tottenham-trøye* or two separate words?

As an example:

*Jeg vil gjerne ha en Tottenham-trøye.
*
I would like to have a Tottenham jersey.


----------



## cevita

Sounds correct to me. Good job


----------



## Grefsen

cevita said:


> Sounds correct to me. Good job


*Takk for positiv tilbakemelding.* 



oskhen said:


> Jersey is trøye - "fotballtrøye" if one wants to specify.


Just out of curiosity, what would you call a jersey that one of the Tour de France competitors is wearing?  *Syklingtrøye kanskje? *



oskhen said:


> "Draktsett" sounds weird. Jersey and shorts would just be "drakt" or "fotballdrakt" to me.


I agree with you.  If *"drakt"* means "kit" or "uniform," then adding *"sett"* would seem a bit redundant to me.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> Just out of curiosity, what would you call a jersey that one of the Tour de France competitors is wearing? *Syklingtrøye kanskje? *


 
"Sykkeltrøye"


----------



## hanne

Grefsen said:


> I agree with you.  If *"drakt"* means "kit" or "uniform," then adding *"sett"* would seem a bit redundant to me.


I think it would just be to stress that they match.
Any jersey matched with any pair of shorts would make a "drakt", but to stress that they're the same colour (or rather, from the same team), I'd guess they would add "sett".


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> "Sykkeltrøye"


*Tusen takk for det!  
*


hanne said:


> I think it would just be to stress that they match.
> Any jersey matched with any pair of shorts would make a "drakt," but to stress that they're the same colour (or rather, from the same team), I'd guess they would add "sett".


I think you are right about this *Hanne.

* Here is a link to some pictures of *"draktsett"* for children (*småbarn, barn, og sm**å barn.*  )
 
http://www.fotballshop.no/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=169&cat=Draktsett%20Barn


----------



## missTK

I think it's because the jersey alone, especially a replica fan jersey, is often called "drakt" (even if trøye would be more accurate). In the given context, I wouldn't necessarily expect "drakt" to include the shorts, so they coined "draktsett" to make it clear that it's a complete uniform.


----------



## Grefsen

missTK said:


> I think it's because the jersey alone, especially a replica fan jersey, is often called "drakt" (even if trøye would be more accurate).


*Tusen takk for det!* 

I special ordered a replica fan jersey from the *Oslo Fotballshop *four years ago and I've been calling it a *"drakt"* all this time.  The mistake I made was to incorrectly assume that *"drakt"* could also be used for any type of "jersey."   Thank you so much for clearing this up for me.


----------

